
The More Competition, The Easier it Gets - Terhorst
http://geniustypes.com/the_more_competition_the_easier_it_gets/
======
jamongkad
"Thats why its so important to follow your passion. You do your best work in
an area that you love. A lot of creative talent goes to waste in this world
because people tend to choose money over their passion."

I know it's been played out millions of times but I always get excited
whenever I see a quote like this.

